# Wireless music system club!



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2019)

HEOS, SONOS, EXOS, YAMAHA, UE BOOM, BOSE... Whatever!

Sound off about your wireless music system here and discuss what's best and what sucks!

I currently have the following:
1 Denon HEOS HOMECINEMA soundbar
1 Denon HEOS 1 with GOPACK
2 Aiwa EXOS9s linked for bigger sound and one is connected to my FIIO E7K DAC to my main workstation
1 YAMAHA YAS108 bluetooth soundbar in the media room
1 UE BOOM 3 Just got it as of 11:24am 12.11.19

I also had the SONOS PLAYBAR as a review unit. Wasn't near as good sound quality wise as the HEOS HC.

Sucks how HEOS is finicky AF with connectivity. The sound is far superior than sonos. Sonos play bar was grindy for any electronica music.

Yamaha has been smooth and sounds better than the sonos was and the sonos is 800 vs the 190 for the YAS108.

Aiwa EXOS have been very nice.

Loving the UE boom so far. One gripe is the aggressive power management when bluetooth is idle. Other than that it's been awesome.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2019)

Harman Kardon Go+Play


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2019)

How has it been for you?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> How has it been for you?



Sound quality is excellent to my ears for a bluetooth speaker but I had one for a year and after that the battery would die in an hour.
The shop where I bought it sent me a new one after returning the first one.
Battery life is about 8 hours now , which they advertise with but I use it plugged in now most of the time when possible.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't think we can go up to "best" because it's simply not available on the wireless platform.   But we certainly can talk about "good enough" for the goals and needs.   If you requirements exceed 'boom box' audio, wireless should not be a consideration.   The quality of any system is limited by the weakest link.   A $2,500 car audio system will be limited by the $35 sound / bluetooth modules in your smartphone.   Can't beat wires.

Of course, discussion will be different depending on budget range.     My nephew sold all his audio equipment when he got married and bought a house.   he settled on  Nakamichi Shockwafe Pro 7.1 DTS:X Soundbar


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2019)

Does my JBL Flip 4 count?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 11, 2019)

Virtually all my home audio is wired, but I do have this laying around:




For travel... Logitech Mini Boombox.  Sound is great for such a small package and the batteries seem to last forever.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2019)

I use my Samsung HW-MS650 for wireless BT music

This reminds me
Years ago i bought a "*A Lead TEX HDM2 BT Transmitter"*
I paid like $100 for it. If anyone wants it just pay the priority shipping and its yours
Lower 48 only I think its like $10 for a small flat rate

It works well, I could walk down the street and still get reception


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> Virtually all my home audio is wired, but I do have this laying around:
> View attachment 139137
> 
> For travel... Logitech Mini Boombox.  Sound is great for such a small package and the batteries seem to last forever.
> ...


I also have that same bt adapter as well.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 12, 2019)

Got a pair of these, which are surprisingly good. And no, I didn't pay $500 for them.





						Simple Audio Listen™ Stereo Speakers with Bluetooth
					

Don’t settle for thin, lifeless sound from your computer, smartphone, or tablet. Simple Audio Listen is beautifully designed to deliver audio that takes your breath away.




					www.corsair.com


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 12, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> I also have that same bt adapter as well.



Are you using them?  I did have them plugged into my Klipsch Pro Audio, but it only has one input.  Nice little unit, it's cool too that you can output from either a 1/4" jack or RCA.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2019)

I used them to add bluetooth to the HEOS soundbar since I have the early version w/o bluetooth built in. Not currently using it tho.


----------

